# Anyone heard how labor is going...



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is that baby here yet?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great minds think alike, Brit - I was thinking about her, too!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I was thinking about her too! We love ya Gena, let us know when you can how your labor is progressing.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I must have missed the news.....I didn't know she was in labor. Praying for Gena and little Ella :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Jasmyne's Mom @ Dec 22 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691493


> I must have missed the news.....I didn't know she was in labor. Praying for Gena and little Ella :wub:[/B]


Me too! I was wondering about her today and looked around to see if there was any sort of post about it but maybe it was lost when the server went down?

Gena, wishing you an easy labor and delivery! Can't wait to see the little honey! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Gena........I hope you are in that hospital and that baby is on its way!!! Come on Miss Ella!!!! Sending special thoughts your way!!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

She had posted on the temp board while this one was down. I imagine she probably has delivered by now ( one can only hope!). She was in early stages of labor. But...with first borns, they can take a while! Someone forgot to give MY firstborn Cory that memo..he came in less than 3 hours from start to finish! :smheat:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Dec 22 2008, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691526


> She had posted on the temp board while this one was down. I imagine she probably has delivered by now ( one can only hope!). She was in early stages of labor. But...with first borns, they can take a while! Someone forgot to give MY firstborn Cory that memo..he came in less than 3 hours from start to finish! :smheat:[/B]


How lucky for you~~~I started in labor at 5:00am on a Tuesday morning and I delievered her at 3:15pm on Wednesday. I was so give out from labor that I was exhausted when she finally came. It is all worth it though~~~~I had a friend that could barely get to the hospital she would have them so fast. I was very jealous of her!!!! :smtease:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i was wondering too since i saw the post on the temp board, hope all is well


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope someone hears soon!! & that all is going well for her.
sometimes those first ones are STUBBORN!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hope all is well and little Ella & Mom are doing well!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Here's hoping the new Daddy will post after the big event has happened and he comes home for a quick shower!  

A Christmas baby...how cool is that? :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I too was wondering if baby Ella came yet. I hope we get some news soon.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been checking for an update, also - hopefully we'll hear something soon. 

Linda


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

In our temporary meeting place yesterday - I said that the baby's nickname is 

KristmasElla .. .. it kind of goes with Kosmo


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

hopefully ella is there already and singing a little christmas song.
all the best for you, gena and daddy and kosmo and ella :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just thinking about you this morning Gena.........hope that baby is here and healthy~~~


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh I hope all is going great......I'm nervous already....I hope she and baby (and daddy) will be home soon.

~Daisy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was checking in to see if there was any news. Praying all is well.

Linda


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey guys-your posts have seriously given me tears (and I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that I'm stressed, sore, tired and emotional). Went in again last night and still dilated to a 2 but my cervix has thinned out some more so they sent me home :bysmilie: She's got the stubborn part of her daddy. I've been very emotional today. I think it's just from being so tired and I'm just so ready to be done. My short body just can't handle it. They kept saying come in when the contractions hurt really bad. Well to me...they do.

Peter has been so awesome! It's amazing to see your husband take such good care of you during a time like this. :wub: I'll for sure keep you all posted. Thanks so much for all your thoughts and prayers. I just want to meet Ella and hold her in my arms! :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Gena, I'm sorry she's being stubborn! I'm praying for you! :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry you're having a long slow labor.I went through that 2 times. First babies are often slow to arrive though. Hang in there Gina & keep that bag packed. Hopefully little Ella will make her appearance soon. Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG I just got on sm and boy was I surprised, I thought I missed everything :bysmilie: 
Gena I hope you don't mind but I want to pray for you.

Heavenly Father, I come to you with praise and a thankful heart for who you are. I lift my friend Gena to you, I ask that you would be with her during this precious time in her life, Lord bring rest to her body. I ask Lord that you would be with baby Ella and that the delivery would go fast without any complications. I pray for Peter and ask that you would bring rest to him, Lord soon Peter and Gena will be holding their precious gift from you, Lord I ask that you would bring great joy and love to their little family, thank you for this precious baby girl, I ask that Ella would have a blessed life. I ask this all in the precious name of my Savior Jesus Christ. Amen

Maybe Ella will be a Christmas baby


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

GOSH! Im gone from the boards for a little bit and all this excitement happens!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gena, hang in there hun, it will all be worth it once you see that beautiful face of baby Ella....We are all rooting for you!!! And tell Peter we are all very proud of him for taking such great care of you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! And thanks for the prayer-I'm crying again-LOL! What a baby I am  Thank you all for being there for me. I did send Peter to work today because I'd rather him take his days off when Ella is here. He's on alert and knows I could be calling any time though.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

aww, Please hang in there. Do what you can to relax (lord knows that's tough!). I've been through this FOUR times...Each labor was different. My first was the quickest..my last was an induction. Please know that the pain leaves your mind soon after the baby enters the world. Eat lightly, do lots of walking, drink plenty of water (all of which I am sure you have heard already). Walk walk walk walk walk. I walked circles in our house b/c Cory was born in Dec and it was freezing out. Did the doc say how long they'd let you go before the helped you along? They checked to make sure she's positioned correctly?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I've done this 3 times so I join self proclaimed expert group here ..

Gena - walk walk walk .. I had my first one 12 days early, boy was I not expecting when my water broke like an out of control hose ...

The only reason I had to go to hospital was because of the water breaking .. I was in there for 10 hours before Tiffany was born - 9 of those hours I was walking around ... the nurses at the maternity station were talking about the lady in room 9 who is dilated to 7 and is still walking around - "Hello that was me walking past them when they were saying it ... I waved and said - "that's me" .... :thumbsup: 

My second is a bit like baby Ella - I went to the hospital 3 times thinking this is it !!
How humiliating it was to be sent home 2 times ... "but I don't want to go home, I want this baby out" ... the same big african american women admitted me all three times, the second time she said - weren't u here 2 days ago to have your baby .. the third time she looked at me in shock :w00t: - and I stopped her .. "I said - my water broke and you can't send me home .. we're having this baby today" .. lol

Third one was late - ummm like 2 weeks, I finally had a date to have her induced but it was January 31st, but I didn't like Garnet for a birthstone (dh being a jeweler) .. so I asked if it could be Feb 1st - Doc said okayyy ???????? :wacko1: If that was going to make me a happier person... 

Sooo Gina - all babies are different .. keep hydrated and walk .. it will help things along ..

I won't brag again and say I refused to have any kind of drugs - did it all natural .. ok ok I'll shut up now .. 

I wish you a very easy labour like my 3 .. I hope you cough and Ellas makes an exit :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Gena, I've been waiting to hear from you  Call me when she arrives or if you want to talk please


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Gena, you can do it!!! Hang in there, we're all here cheering you on!
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Gena, I'm just checking in to see how you are doing...I'm praying for you. I hope you soon have baby Ella in your arms after a quick and easy delivery! 

Hang in there! :heart: :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just walked on the treadmill for about 25 min. Had to stop-the pressure was getting to be too much-but I know the pressure is what dilates. I'm walking and drinking and resting. Thanks for all the tips and prayers :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 23 2008, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692077


> My second is a bit like baby Ella - I went to the hospital 3 times thinking this is it !!
> How humiliating it was to be sent home 2 times ...[/B]


My girlfriend was sent home 2 or 3 times with her third child. One evening, her husband looked at her and said "I'm calling my mom to come over and watch the kids so I can take you to the hospital". 

"You have that 'look'".

My friend went ballistic. To hear her tell it, she stomped and swore her way around the house but her husband didn't budge.

To make a long story short, she was very grateful to her husband. When she got to the hospital admissions, she finally had a contraction. She doubled over in pain, stood up afterwards, then RAN to her room. She gave her husband complete naming rights. Baby Helen was and is still a DOLL! Baby Helen is now a big sister, too.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oooh I was convinced that I would go natural..until my water broke with Cory (that short labor). I was begging but by then it was too late. I was 9cm's and the nurses didn't even realize I was that far into labor! it was.."OMG break the bed down now!".  With Kristen I got sent home once...and I was in tears b/c I was terrified that I wouldn't be back in time for an epidural. I had epidurals with the three girls. I do NOT regret having one but everyone is different and you need to do what you are comfortable doing. I just want to say, if you DO decide you need some medicine to help you along (epidural, etc) it does NOT make you a failure!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hang in there Gena and just keep walking when you can. :grouphug: When i was in labor with my first one i had very hard contractions and wouldn't dialate. The doctor let me walk around as i walked passed the pay phone it was ringing so i answered it and it was a friend of mine calling to see if i had the baby yet and she asked why i was answering the phones i told her i was walking around trying to dialate. I was getting tired of walking on that floor so i asked if i could walk somewhere else in the hospital and they said no.  Another funny thing is everytime i had a contraction i would run in place and when my husband was on the phone with the hospital and they were asking about my contractions he told them i was having another one because he could hear me running in place upstairs. 

Maybe baby Ella wants to be your Christmas present. I hope she gets here soon for you i know you can't wait to meet her. :hugging:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg how exciting Gena, I will pray that little Ella will be here in your arms real soon rayer: :grouphug: 
I think exercise is great but you also need to keep some energy for her birth, rest a
little as well girl  

Good luck and I hope you have an easy birth :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Good Luck Gena, Hope all goes well with your delivery and hope it is very soon. That little one sure is going to have a lot of SM Aunties and Uncles.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hang in there Gena! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 23 2008, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692127


> Just walked on the treadmill for about 25 min. Had to stop-the pressure was getting to be too much-but I know the pressure is what dilates. I'm walking and drinking and resting. Thanks for all the tips and prayers :sLo_grouphug3:[/B]



:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to you, Peter and Baby Ella (WHENEVER SHE DECIDES TO MAKE HER APPEARANCE!!)


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I won't share my birthing horror stories. Since it was so long ago, things might have changed :HistericalSmiley: (not).
Just wishing you an easy labor and delivery and a healthy baby.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Gena,
we are praying for you right now!
I know how hard it is to wait but she will be here at just the right time, I know it!
I hope and pray that your delivery goes smooth and we get to meet a happy, and healthy Ella soon!
Merry Christmas

we love you!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

hope all is well, gena. i know you're gonna be one busy girl as soon as baby ella comes into the world, so i won't bug you any further...
i'll just tell you that i will be thinking about you, and don't feel obligated to post. you'll need your rest. :grouphug: 

aww, i liked hearing everyone's stories. when someone else you know has a baby, it kinda jars your memory and makes you look back and recall the experience and events of your own labor and delivery. 

both my births were natural. =]


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm just hearing about this now. You're in my thoughts. I can't wait to see little Ella.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thinking about you, and sending hugs to you and Peter. :Flowers 2: 

Hey Ella ... come out and PLAY! :yes: :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thinking of you, Gena. Sounds like your hubby is being a dear. That helps sooooo much-I have seen so many husbands act the opposite. It was always hard to keep my mouth shut.
Hang in there, Sue & Tucker


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

thinking of you, sending lovies to you and Peter and baby Ella :wub: Glad Peter is being such a good hubby. Soon it's going to be one big happy family! You're in my thoughts for a safe, easy delivery. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Gena nothing yet huh? Walk as much as you can I knew my whole hospital every nook and cranny. I walked what seemed like for hours around the hallways. My first was 12 hours of labor and only after the nurse "accidently" broke my water and my second was 6 quick hours (induced) both natural even though if I knew in advance that my son was going to weigh 9 and a half lbs I would have asked for those drugs.  You will quickly forget all the pain and bother as soon as you see that sweet baby.  Oh and you are doing good I wanted nothing to do with my hubby during those hours. :shocked:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Gosh - not yet?? I've been out most of the day, and I was SURE Ella :wub: would be here by now!! Hope the delivery is soon and easy! :Good luck:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OH wow, Gone from SM for a day or two and this is what I miss.  I hope you are doing well Gena. I will keep you in my prayers that all goes smoothly and soon. I bet baby Ella is waiting for Christmas Eve or even Christmas to make her grand appearance. :hugging:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I thought for sure that the next time I logged onto SM I would find posts about Ella joining your (and our) family. Still not here yet? C'mom Ella, everybody is waiting for you! :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Gena, I hope you get to meet Ella really soon. I'll be praying for you along with everyone else.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Best of luck with your new addition. With my first I was dilated 3 cm the whole month of May. She was born on June 20 th. She was a double footling breach. Wit the other two I went to the hospital 8 cm dilated and informed them I want drugs and I mean right now. They scurried around and I got relief. I still did not have either one until at least 6 more hours. Each baby is different. I heard a while ago that eating a salad with balsamic vinegar will bring on labor.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I was really hoping for some news!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm hoping since we haven't heard from her in a while that Ella's made her entrance! :smheat:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Gena, I sure hope that you are laying there in that hospital bed holding your dear sweet lil Ella by now. I've been thinking of you. I'm glad Peter is such a good hubby. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been so busy getting everything ready for Christmas I didn't even know you had gone into labor!! Hopefully sweet little Ella has made her entrance into the world by now. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm still here guys. :bysmilie: Starting last evening I started having really, really sharp pains lower in my abdomen that stretches into my back-this is what the nurse told me it would feel like-menstrual-like. I'm going to hang out a bit longer and if it doesn't get better, I'm going to call. It hurts when I walk and no matter what position I lay in and I've been up since 2:30 becuase of it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think little Ella wants to be a Xmas baby.  Hang in there Gena, sounds like you're getting there. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am kind of surprised that they have not induced you as most Dr.'s like to be at home for Christmas.
Best wishes and good luck coming your way.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:flowers: Wishing you lots of luck! :flowers:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Labor sure isn't for wimps is it? :smheat: I think Ms Ella wants to be an Eve or Xmas Day baby... :wub: I am getting really excited here! I do hope everything goes well during your delivery. It sure sounds like you are getting closer. Keep yourself hydrated...sips of water or ice or a popsicle. Nothing too heavy (puking in the delivery room isn't too flattering!). Loose bowels are common the closer you get (sorry if that's TMI). Hang in there Gena!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I think I'm actually going to go in soon. I've been in twice and sent home but hopefully my doc is in and can tell them to just induce me or something. I'm so uncomfortable-it kills to walk. He had told me once I get to 36 weeks he has no problem with me having the baby and I'm now 37 wks.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 24 2008, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692702


> I think I'm actually going to go in soon. I've been in twice and sent home but hopefully my doc is in and can tell them to just induce me or something. I'm so uncomfortable-it kills to walk. He had told me once I get to 36 weeks he has no problem with me having the baby and I'm now 37 wks.[/B]



OOOH...do you have someone you are going to contact if you have t  he baby to let us know?! If not, I'll volunteer...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep-Andrea will be getting a text.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My 2nd baby was induced because the contractions had stopped.After the inducement the labor still lasted another 7 hrs.Maybe that's why my 2nd was also my last.  Good luck Gena. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So exciting!!! Best to you, Gena for a safe and speedy delivery.

Welcome Ella!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I hope they induce you I want you feel better already and I want baby safe in your arms. Must be hard for your hubby too he is just watching you go through this and there is nothing he can do to help you really other than be an emotional support.

You will be fine and you will have her soon.....I am thinking like TODAY ELLA! 

I am praying for you!

~Daisy


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, this is so exciting!! Wishing you a speedy and safe delivery!!!!! Hope everything goes smoothly for you. Merry Christmas!!
((HUGS))


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hang in there Gena - I know how it feels - you just want to get the labour over with and meet that gorgeous baby - it's so frustrating being sent home .. not to mention how embarassing it is ...

If only your water broke - that is the only easy ticket but it's won't be long for you - Kristmas Ella will be here ... 

Call me crazy - but I enjoyed the labour and delivery part so much - I would gladly do it for you if I could ... B) 

Try to get some rest and if you're too tired after Ella is born, ask the nurses to keep her in the nursery so you can at least get a few good hours rest - then take on your new role refreshed .. (but I am sure like us all - that child will not be leaving your sight) .. :biggrin: 

Good luck again !!!!!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

